
Ask HN: Best place to sell domains - shifte
Over the last couple of years I&#x27;ve accumulated a couple hundred domains, mostly for potential side projects which I never launched. Now after selling one of my side projects I&#x27;m going to take a couple of years off from tech and want to get rid of my other domains.<p>Any suggestions on the best site to do this? All the domains don&#x27;t come with anything attached, so not selling actual revenue generating projects.
======
webtechgal
Try: [https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/)

Also, you can look up something called GoDaddy Marketplace/After Market or
something.

Also, you could try (bulk) updating the whois info of all domains with text
like: ____This Domain is for Sale __ _

~~~
shifte
Thanks for the whois tip, that sounds like a good idea.

------
grogi
Couple hundred domains isn't little. Perhaps you can sell them all together as
a bulk to some database like
[https://alldomainsdb.com/](https://alldomainsdb.com/). They may be interested
in acquiring them all, especially if they are old and have plenty of links, I
can imagine they'll be quite interested. And you can ask for more money than
from a natural person.

------
DrNuke
Selling the entire lot to a domain vendor is the quickest way out but you
would get peanuts, also because with so many new extensions approved recently,
nude domains are pretty worthless apart of premium .com. You may target
industry-related players, though, for the most attractive ones in your
portfolio: placing one or two for a few thousand dollars to the end user would
extract some value from the otherwise inanimate dross.

------
helloworld2017
This might be offtopic, but im selling domain called privacyzone.org. If
you're intrested contact me through contact form:
[https://privacyzone.org/domain-for-sale/](https://privacyzone.org/domain-for-
sale/)

------
richardknop
My knowledge might be outdated but sedo.com used to be recommended for selling
valuable domains before.

------
anmolparashar
Hey, this doesn't answer your question but I had to ask.

I'm building a side-project, where users will be able to list their domains
for sale. What do you think I should charge as the listing price?

------
iSloth
I'd also suggest flippa.com, and put a holding page on each domain linking to
the auction/advert page, or a contact form.

------
slv
You should post a list here. I'm sure many of us could use a nice domain for a
side project

------
iDemonix
You can use something like Flippa, but like all the big sites, they'll rob you
with fees.

------
mapster
can you provide a txt file of the domains in the event us here want to make an
offer on one?

